# Can someone tell me what kind of Julies these are



## JimzPAD (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought a pair of Julies sometime ago to add to my Tropheus tank that I wanted to try and breed. The Tropheus haven't bred but the Julies took off and started breeding alot. I'm not sure what kind of Julies these are. Can anyone help?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you think they could be Julidochromis marlieri?

http://www.africancichlids.net/articles/julidochromis_marlieri/

Just a guess  Very pretty!


----------



## JimzPAD (Mar 24, 2011)

I"m not sure, but I will take your word for it.

Thanks


----------



## spice_cadet (Jan 24, 2011)

they look like julidochromis transcriptus "gombi" to me.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

spice_cadet said:


> they look like julidochromis transcriptus "gombi" to me.


They look like that to me, too. Just to confuse things, that species/location has been reclassified as a dwarf form of J.marlieri. Very nice fish. I've got a big colony in a small tank. If anyone wants some, it's time to thin them out again. PM me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh I would agree with spice as well. 

Wow bae! That does make it a bit more confusing LOL What size do the Gombi max at?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Ohh I would agree with spice as well.
> 
> Wow bae! That does make it a bit more confusing LOL What size do the Gombi max at?


Maybe 2.5 to 3" -- just like the real J.transcriptus, AFAIK. Regular J.marlieri get to 4-5", IIRC. J.transcriptus is a less cylindrical fish, with a somewhat deeper belly, and the black markings don't go as far down.


----------



## JimzPAD (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry the Pics I posted were the offspring. The Male is close to 5" and the female is 3-4". Woulld this change what they are?

I showed the pic to the guy at Big Als and he called them Julie Marlieri as well.

But it seems to be a toss with Julie Gombi or Marlieri.

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If they're that big, then they're J.marlieri from some location other than Gombi, i.e. a non-dwarf form. Nice fish with interesting behaviour.


----------

